
Tim Cook Says Apple Working on Mac App Store Shortcomings - nier
https://twitter.com/drewmccormack/status/735163955899994113
======
DigitalSea
Considering how long the Mac App Store has been broken, I will believe it when
I see it. I am not going to hold my breath though, I gave up on the Mac App
Store a long time ago.

